# Snowboard shop NY NJ area



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty big are to cover. Where exactly are you looking? What neighborhoods?


----------



## kobemtl (Jan 19, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> Pretty big are to cover. Where exactly are you looking? What neighborhoods?


looking for snowboard and binding. I am going New York city. so do you any good snowboard shop there? thanks.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you mean Manhattan the prices won't be too cheap there. There's several from the big chains like Paragon and Blades. You can check out other boroughs in Brooklyn or Queens. Theres Emilios Ski Shop in Queens and Birds Eye Board Shop and Homage in Brooklyn.


----------



## kobemtl (Jan 19, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> If you mean Manhattan the prices won't be too cheap there. There's several from the big chains like Paragon and Blades. You can check out other boroughs in Brooklyn or Queens. Theres Emilios Ski Shop in Queens and Birds Eye Board Shop and Homage in Brooklyn.


thx dude. i will check it out when i there.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

outside of NYC Mount Everest in Westwood NJ. They are having really good sales right now.
Mount Everest | Skis, Snowboards, Outerwear & Accessories


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

Dicks sorting goods has half off snowboard stuff if you can find anything in stock. Most stuff is sold out though. Maybe try calling around to see what stores have what and ask them to put it on hold.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Since you are coming at he end of March pretty much everywhere be having sales. I don't know what kind of boards you like or dont like so I will just list every place I can think of.

Paragon Sport (867 Broadway btw 17th & 18th)
- largest variety and inventory snowboards and all related gear. Likely to have their 30-40% off sales going too

Burton Flagship Store (106 Spring St, New York, NY)
- Its the Big B. Likely to also be having storewide sales

Homage (64 Bergen St, Brooklyn, NY)
- never shopped there myself so don't know exactly what kind of stocking they have

Blades Downtown (659 Broadway btwn Bleecker & 3rd NY, NY)
- very limited selection but often have very good sales at the end of the season. Don't even waste your time going to Blades on 72nd st. They are almost exclusively a skate store.

Dicks Sporting Goods (240 New Jersey 17, Paramus, NJ)
- so so stocking. Really depends on the location. The one by me out in long island, NY has a decent sided inventory

Emilios Ski Shop (112-28 Queens Blvd, Forest Hills, NY) 
- located in Queens. Has some decent inventory. Might not be fully worth the trip out though without calling them first.

Rei (303 Lafayette St, New York, NY)
- much like Dicks, it depends on the location. The one I just gave the address for is pretty good but I dont know how they are when it comes to sales.

There is one more new store out in the Union Square area thats like a few doors down from this comic book store called "Forbidden Underground" that has a small selection as well. I can't think of their names though.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

There's also Panda Sport in Brooklyn. Not very big but they provided good service last time I was there. They really helped me find boots that fit right and heat molded them


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

I was just at REI last night... Their snowboard/ski stuff they were *just* putting them away at 8pm last night, so you won't find anything there... All boards, boots, bindings, they were packed up in baskets and they were wheeling them to the back to be sent back and be available online only...


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I vote for Paragon. I buy my running gear there or at Jack Rabbit around the way on 14th bet 5th and 6th. Paragon can be pricey but look for the sales. Jack Rabbit wont have too much board stuff but they have great deals on things like socks and sports bras and trailhead beanies.
I used to live at bar pretty close to Homage a couple years ago. Its a small shop and theres a pack of kids that hang out there. I dig that they set up boxes and rails in the middle of Smit street to skate on during the summer. I would support them for this reason alone. They give out free coffee. But they dont seem to have any apparel or anything...just gear. Nice neighborhood to venture into though
Theres also an Eastern Mountain Sports and REI downtown in Soho. I think EMS pricing is a little more competitive than REI. And I just like the store.


----------

